# mounting a middle buster plow and /or bedding disks



## highcrop03 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a super mv and would like to mount a middle buster plow and a single set set of bedding disks . I noticed in archive pics that tractors with mounted implements had no fenders. Does anyone know if I can mount these implements w/o having to remove the fenders as it is restored for show.


----------

